# Installed strobes and new plow lights.



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)

Added some strobes and up dated the plow lighting.
A lot of you guys made comments about the standard Arctic lights so I up grade my guys new plow to the Arctic optional lights.
A little lower profile, takes a 9003 style headlight bulb.
Brightness seems the same, but pattern is a much wider spread of light.
I also installed some strobe lights for him also.
Cab clearance LED lights that are running marker light as well as strobe.
Each cab strobe has 51 LED's in them for a total of 255 LED's flashing away.
There are a ton of different patterns to choose from.
I also cut some strobes on the side and back for rear angle.

Here are some pictures of the plow lights.


----------



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)

Here are some pictures of the cab clearance strobes. 
As soon as they are done loading I will post some video of them also.


----------



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)

Pictures of the side and rear strobes.

*Before*


----------



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)

*And after.*


----------



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)

*The Videos.*

*http://s295.photobucket.com/albums/mm158/2robinhood/?action=view&current=Strobelights017.mp4*

*http://s295.photobucket.com/albums/mm158/2robinhood/?action=view&current=Strobelights018.mp4*


----------



## LunchBox (Oct 28, 2010)

Looks good man, definitely going to stand out.


----------



## CaptCaveman (Nov 26, 2009)

Who makes the cab lights?


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

atomic led probably. They're in rhode island. I'm not impressed with how bright they are,at least the guys around here who have them


----------



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)

Yes, the cab clearance lights are Atomic LED lights.
They are much brighter in person then they seem in any video that I took.
In running light mode the blow away what the factory light was ( at least 3 times brighter ).
I am impressed enough that I am going to put a set on my personal truck and a set on the company work truck.
This was an install I did for a customer on his truck.


----------



## njsnowremoval (Sep 27, 2010)

where did u get the strobes for the clearence lights


----------



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)

njsnowremoval;1239785 said:


> where did u get the strobes for the clearence lights


*http://www.atomicled.com/*

*http://www.strobesnmore.com/atomic-led-factory-roof-led-warning-lights.html
*


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Really like the roof strobes. They seem to olnly make them for Fords right now, it says GM is coming soon. Thanks for showing us.


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

Looks nice and clean.


----------



## hardwoodcd (Dec 29, 2010)

I contacted atomic led for the clearance strobes for my dodge and they said it was going to be March before they were ready. Waiting!


----------



## njsnowremoval (Sep 27, 2010)

why are they so much though. it seems a little steep for something you can do yourself. however i like being able to leave the light and strobes on at the same time.


----------



## milwaukeevtwin (Nov 2, 2008)

*lights*

Plastic amber plastic lights. Remove the guts add the strobes and wire up. Now a wood shed Amber light kit not to hard to do. See ya. Thanks, Ron


hardwoodcd;1240646 said:


> I contacted atomic led for the clearance strobes for my dodge and they said it was going to be March before they were ready. Waiting!


----------



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)

What will 5 strobes and 5 amber cab lights cost ? ( $150.00 ? )
Then you may not be happy with the results.
I know these have 51 LED's per lights, can be viewed from 360 degrees, and come with a Whalen flasher which has about 50 different patterns.
They are very quality made and $225.00 doesn't seem bad to me.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

as long as you add the relay to turn OFF the parking light section of the Atomics they arent too bad...

but if you leave them in stock form where the parking section is ON during strobe operation if the trucks lights are ON they suck.....you need to disable the parking lights inside them via a relay to make them effective IMO.

the relay will only disable the parking light section when you activate the strobe section if wired correctly.


----------



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)

Dissociative;1241170 said:


> as long as you add the relay to turn OFF the parking light section of the Atomics they arent too bad...
> 
> but if you leave them in stock form where the parking section is ON during strobe operation if the trucks lights are ON they suck.....you need to disable the parking lights inside them via a relay to make them effective IMO.
> 
> the relay will only disable the parking light section when you activate the strobe section if wired correctly.


Yep, That's how I installed them.


----------

